# UPDATE on the rhom with a hole in his head



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

Some of you may remember my post a couple months ago when my rhom devoloped an odd tissue loss on his dome piece. Nobody knew what the hell it was, but here are some then and now pics.... he's getting better.......

when it started to show










The schit is hitting the fan










oh schit... the schit is hitting the fan










schit!










ok,

here he is getting better a few weeks ago










tonight is even better










he's chillin with his homie "Shamu" the 16 inch Pleco










his full set-up


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

he looks better, why do you keep giving him feeders?


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> he looks better, why do you keep giving him feeders?


Every now and then i do. He lets shrimp and beefharts just rot on the bottom. I figure I'm cutting down on amonia build up by putting live food in so he can eat when he feels like it. That way there's no mess either. He's doing fine with them. He's a mean summbitch, i know he enjoys the kill.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce work, keep on doing water changes and adding salt raising temp and so on, his coming out great. But its going to leave a scar


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow tripple post dont know wut happn.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looking much better.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow he is healing better then I would have thought


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice work on that one







He looks way better already. Every time it amazes me how fast piranha's can recover from pretty nasty wounds. Good luck with your rhom


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Good job nursing him back to health!!

It is amazing how well our fish recover from injuries!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

great job on reversing the damage. hey at least he'll have a cool scar.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It looks more like a really nasty heater burn.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

god dang thats nasty good work tho!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> It looks more like a really nasty heater burn.


Could be right, and then all the dead skin and flesh just peeled off and is starting to regenerate.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn...great job bringing him back...by the time I saw 4th pic...I thought he was a gonna for sure...


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

nice work on healing that wound. Has the fish been skittish during the healing process or acting normal?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL that's a heater burn dude. My gold spilo right now has that. Hell you can see through him though. Lol He had a HUGE chunk fall out and you can actually see straight through him. He's been healing for a couple of weeks, but he got meaner. He'll feed from my hand now too.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

good job, he's looking better.
wes


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> LOL that's a heater burn dude. My gold spilo right now has that. Hell you can see through him though. Lol He had a HUGE chunk fall out and you can actually see straight through him. He's been healing for a couple of weeks, but he got meaner. He'll feed from my hand now too.


impossible... this started with him right when i got him. He was in my 125 with my rbps....there was a divider to keep them seperate while i got his 75 cycled. The heater was on the other side of the divider where the reds were.


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

lol no way thats a heater burn, unless the str8 ran into a light saber. lol


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice recovery, don`t think it`s a heaterburn either. To make such a wound takes time, long time.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> NIce work, keep on doing water changes and adding salt raising temp and so on, his coming out great. But its going to leave a scar










well said


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm glad he's healing nice. 
I can't see it being HITH since it's not on the head area.
The tank conditions must have really been out of wack.
You'll hardly tell he was hurt in a short while.
Congrats


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

glad to see he is doing better- it didnt look good for a while


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

mikebo22 said:


> he looks better, why do you keep giving him feeders?


Every now and then i do. He lets shrimp and beefharts just rot on the bottom. I figure I'm cutting down on amonia build up by putting live food in so he can eat when he feels like it. That way there's no mess either. He's doing fine with them. He's a mean summbitch, i know he enjoys the kill.
[/quote]

u shouldn't keep the shrimp or beefheart in there long enough to rot. when hes stops eating it, then remove it and put it back in there later. but whatever ur doing seem to be working so, keep up the good work!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

he looks good but like 6 years ago i had a 10 inch red belly and he had that but near his stomack and on his hed but he died ur looks like he is healing


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

update please I have been waiting for more pics!!!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

great work.he's looks better


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

wow thats crazy about what happen to him imagine the pain but lookz real good thank god


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Thats one strong bastard!









Can it be some sort of parasite?

Looks great, dont forget to tell him every night before he goes to sleep: 
bones heal, chicks dig scars, pain is temporary but glory last forever!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Piranha self-healing capabilities > all


----------

